# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > RepRap Format Printer Forum > Geeetech Forum >  My Geeetech Prusa i3 Pro B Experience

## AutoWiz

Hello everybody. I am so happy with my experience with this $250 ebay printer that I just had to share. My printer came completely unassembled. 



Here is the completed printer..

----------

